# Hidden secret: "Japonais" almond meringue cake - cookies filled with flavored buttercream.



## sepp (Nov 1, 2016)

*The term "Japonais" is also the French word for Japanese!*

_*Maybe you can help me, a mystery - an unusual but beautiful story of a cake - cookies you find in many Swiss pastry - food shops all over Switzerland!*_

I have been trying, for almost 3 years, to unveil the secret of the "Japonais" almond meringue cake - cookies filled with hazelnut flavored buttercream. It's not about the ingredients - the recipe, but the name or origin of this wonderful pastries. I researched on the Internet, talked with Japanese and asked all the pastry shops here in Neuchâtel, Switzerland.

Also I contacted:

*Hug AG, which produces this pastry since the 50s*

*The Hug AG, also started a request at the Richemont competence center - bakery pastry shop in Luzern, Switzerland*

*The Swiss Baker Association*

*Cultural Center Embassy of Japan in Bern, Switzerland*

*The"Zuger Kirschtorten Gesellschaft" association of the cherry torte from Zug*

etc. etc.

*But nobody knows why they call this pastry "Japonais"!*

As for the name, there are many, quite adventurous theories:

_*The Japanese flag, a red dot in the white field. For the "Japonais" it is a chocolate point in a brown field*_

_*The "Japonais" is a kind of sweet Sushi*_

_*Originally they had painted on this white dough red jam, which is similar to the Japanese flag - hence "Japonaismasse"*_

*They squeezed and shaped the meringue mass using a piping bag - and the shape would always look like traditional hats of the Japanese/Chinese! "kasa" or asian conical hat*

Even more confusing, it is also a term that is used to describe something that is made in the Asian style because "Japonais" (which means Japanese in French) is used to describe both the Japanese and Chinese styles of cooking.

Meanwhile, I was also told that the "Japonais" almond meringue cake with coffee - butter cream filling also is part of the heritage of the Indian colonial era.

The British certainly had a great influence on the Swiss tourism in the 19th century. Many well-known resorts like St Moritz have been created by the British. I quote: Early British tourists quickly made themselves at home, colonizing Badrutt's hotel and, when they tired of charades and fancy dress parties, played traditional games like golf, polo, tennis and cricket on the snow and ice and invented new pursuits.

Perhaps the name or origin of the "Japonais" almond meringue cake - cookies filled with flavored buttercream will remain a mystery. However, we know the ingredients - know how to make it and consequently we can enjoy these delicious pastries with a coffee or a tea.

By the way, my business partners and acquaintances from Japan are every time amused when I show them these pastries or talk about it! 

Thank you





  








images.jpg




__
sepp


__
Nov 1, 2016











  








japonais-klein.jpg




__
sepp


__
Nov 1, 2016












  








022571_2.jpg




__
sepp


__
Nov 1, 2016











  








les-delices-japonais.jpg




__
sepp


__
Nov 1, 2016








*Some links:*

*http://www.wernli.ch/en/produkte/pr...roduct&cHash=52f69908f8bde79062d03e421fc7135c*

*http://www.zuger-kirschtorten-gesellschaft.ch/*

*http://www.treichler-zuger-kirschtorte.ch/*

*http://www.bridget-white-kumar.com/2013/04/jap0naise-cakes-almond-meringue-torte.html*


----------



## florence (May 26, 2017)

I am after the recipe. For about 3 years I have been looking for the receipe. The closest I could find is this:

https://www.bettybossi.ch/de/Rezept/ShowRezept/BB_KUCA130802_0144A-40-de

would anyone have the recipe?

I would buy them, but I live in NY now, and they are impossible to find.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Florence said:


> I would buy them, but I live in NY now, and they are impossible to find.


It is a rare item that cannot be ordered online these days.

Amazon?

mimi


----------



## sepp (Nov 1, 2016)

Try this:

http://www.patiss.com/recette/biscuits/japonais.html

https://www.swissmilk.ch/fr/recettes/LM201509_90/biscuit-japonais-aux-mures/

http://www.widmatt.ch/japonais-die-kleine-koestlichkeit-eiweissverwerter/

best regards

Sepp


----------



## florence (May 26, 2017)

Thank you Sepp. Ok so all set for the bottom discs.. what about the hazelnut butter cream filling? And what are the crumbs used on the outside of the cake? The chocolate dot on top I think I can manage


----------



## florence (May 26, 2017)

false


----------



## florence (May 26, 2017)

also look at this:

https://www.bettybossi.ch/fr/Rezept/ShowRezept/BB_KUCA130802_0144A-40-fr

Actually Betty Bossi might be able to answer your name question.

The Swiss Milk people created the recipe because I asked them.. .but I want to make the original hazelnut buttercream filling.

Oh man, I am getting close now!!


----------



## sepp (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Florence

Here some more information:

Filling

Praline oder Gianduja Masse = Haselnuss Mandelfüllung

http://www.bedello.ch/pralinengrundlagen/gianduja/gianduja.html

Gebäckstreussel - crumbs

Hazelnut or almonds some even use sesame seeds

Best regards

Sepp


----------

